# Shipping boxes to mail a single pen



## JCooper (Oct 4, 2006)

I did a search and could not find any information on the subject. Could someone provide a good source that sells a good shipping box that is used to send only 1 pen through the mail. I know that the UPS have a free box but it costs $4.00 or $5.00 or or more to send it. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 4, 2006)

I use the USPS cassett boxes that are free but include postage and ALWAYS insure the pen when I mail it.
It is a small cost compared to the aggrivation if it is lost in the mail.
IIRC the law states that once it is in the mail it is the <b>property of the recipient </b>not the sender.
Essentially the Postal System who was entrusted with its' delivery is off the hook.
A confirmation of delivery does not replace the pen if it nevcer gets delivered.
At least if it is insured and it gets lost someone is compensated.
I have never had an insured package get lost(funny how that works, huh?[^])


----------



## LanceD (Oct 4, 2006)

This company offers boxes in hundreds of sizes os sizes but uaually you have to buy a minium of 25 in the smaller sizes.http://www.uline.com/Class_04.asp?dup=Boxes . You are better off by using the USPS flat rate box and paying the 4.00 shipping charge. You could go the route of putting the pen in a display box and use a padded envelope to ship but then again you have to buy the envelope. A one dollar envelope and the cost of first class shipping will be very close to the flat rate fee by using the free box.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 4, 2006)

My local PO doesn't have the cassette boxes anymore.  They claim they've been discontinued by the USPS.  But I still get things shipped to me in them.

A mailing tube also works very well, unless the pen is in a box.

I just discovered that I can order the cassette boxes online, and there's no charge, not even for sending them to me.  Cool.


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br /><b>My local PO doesn't have the cassette boxes anymore.  They claim they've been discontinued by the USPS.  But I still get things shipped to me in them.</b>
> 
> A mailing tube also works very well, unless the pen is in a box.
> ...



Those are probably from people who hoarded before they went totally out.  I used up all mine during the last group buy [xx(][V]

These Priority Mail Box (9.25" x 6.25" x 2") are a bit bigger than the old ones...but works well too []

http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10152&storeId=10001&productId=11643&langId=-1


----------



## Monty (Oct 4, 2006)

Both sizes are listed on the USPS web site here:

http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductCategoryDisplay?top_category=11820&parent_category_rn=11820&langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10152&categoryId=13354&beginIndex=6&pageSize=6


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Monty...didn't notice that.

I placed an order for several boxes as well other sized boxes and flat rate envelope...all for a grand total of $0.00 including shipping []

Oh yeah, been doing it for years...just want to show how much I enjoy it []


----------



## bjackman (Oct 4, 2006)

Jack,
For shipment of a single pen where I'm not using 3 day priority mail I use a section of tube from rolls of fabric. They are similar to the shipping tubes, but much stronger and thicker walls. I wrap the pen in bubble wrap, stuff it inside the tube with whatever invoice, recipt, cards, etc and tape a circle of cardboard to each end. I print out a half sheet of paper mailing label and tape it to the tube, (half sheet just about wraps around the tube, and that's one more layer of tape to protect everything.
If i'm shipping without insurance (pen swap w/list members, etc) it costs between a buck and a buck and a half for first class, (depending on pen size/weight, a slim might be just under a buck whereas a Gman might be as high as 1.75), regular mail shipping. Insurance can be purchased for this level of shipping and is pretty reasonable for peace of mind when you're shipping to a client.
Some of those who participated in the Kaweko ink-ball group buy  a while back had theirs shipped by this method. Maybe they could comment.


----------



## hombre4 (Oct 5, 2006)

Jack, I use the prioty boxes,from the P.O. and turn them inside out and tape them back together. The boxes are free and I like using the larger boxes compared to something smaller.


----------



## Monty (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hombre4_
> <br />Jack, I use the prioty boxes,from the P.O. and turn them inside out and tape them back together. The boxes are free and I like using the larger boxes compared to something smaller.


I'll have to double check tonight, but I believe the last boxes I got from the PO were stamped "PRIORITY MAIL" on the inside also.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 5, 2006)

Lot of misunderstanding on that word "free". They are no cost to the customer from USPS with the understanding that they will be used for mailing. There is a cost and it is borne by everyone who uses the postal system. I get boxes from USPS but only use them for the purpose intended.
BTW, the #4 priority box is very handy for small stuff. It is not a flat rate but if not heavy the mailing cost is $4.05.


----------



## Dario (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hombre4_
> <br />Jack, I use the prioty boxes,from the P.O. and turn them inside out and tape them back together. The boxes are free and I like using the larger boxes compared to something smaller.



If you read the Terms of Use from USPS...this can lead to a Federal case.  Be careful.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 5, 2006)

Bjackman,

Make sure you tell the clerk at the post office you mail it from to mark it FRAGILE. Otherwise when it gets put in the hamper for the route that's is going to deliver it. The way the clerk does it is theystand in the middle of the hampers & throw the parcels into all the hampers. The only ones tat do not get thrown are the ones marked fragile. I know this because I am a Mail Carrier myself.[]


----------



## Joe Melton (Oct 6, 2006)

A bit off topic, but I am wondering what one has to go through to collect for a lost insured package. I've never had one lost, so assume they pay special attention to them. However, I have had non-insured packages lost; there is a reason the USPS has such high fees for insurance.
Anyone ever collect for a lost insured package?
Joe


----------



## clewless (Oct 9, 2006)

See Mannie's (Monty) thread in group buys for boxes. The one I posted below holds up to 4 pen boxes. He will add this to the buy if enough guys buy. He hasn't set the price yet.

I was using bubble envelopes, and am switching as the price is about the same and this is a much nicer way to ship IMHO.


White Corrugated Folding Mailing Containers
7 x 3 x 3 ($.40)
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21794


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe Melton_
> <br />A bit off topic, but I am wondering what one has to go through to collect for a lost insured package. I've never had one lost, so assume they pay special attention to them. However, I have had non-insured packages lost; there is a reason the USPS has such high fees for insurance.
> Anyone ever collect for a lost insured package?
> Joe



They will pay on a claim. But to collect there are a number of hoops that you have to jump through. They don't make it easy. Most importantly, there must be some kind of evidence that what was lost really is worth what you are claiming. A copy of an ad for a similar items will suffice.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Oct 9, 2006)

I've shipped a of miniature turnings I make for the last year and a half, and have used a piece of PVC pipe (thinnest wall I can get) I get from Home Depot (a 10' length of PVC is between $1-$2 and I get them in 3/4", 1", and I think 1 1/4" sizes and cut them into short sections).  I wrap my items in coffee filters and tape the ends of the filters to the tube, and wrap the tube in bubble wrap.  Then I insert the tube into a manila envelope (I do tape the outside of the envelope pretty good), and mail it First Class usually costs between 63 Cents, to a little over a Dollar (of course mailing cost will depend on the weight).  I've found First Class to be almost as quick as Priority, and sometimes as fast.


----------

